# Another one



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2015)

been working on this a few days. Need to go back and touch up one end of the left scale. Got this one sharper than the others. Think my heat treat worked way better. Bevels are string better. Learning how to walk it up higher than I have been. Anyway here is another one

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Every one gets better...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Getting there ... get the grinding marks out of the steel and show the polished finish of the steel. Easy for me to say I don't have to do all that hard and tedious work. I love watching your progress Tony. I just hope you won't be like some former WBers now-artisans (not knife-makers) that got their starts here and then disappeared when they found financial success. 

You belong to us sucker.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Getting there ... get the grinding marks out of the steel and show the polished finish of the steel. Easy for me to say I don't have to do all that hard and tedious work. I love watching your progress Tony. I just hope you won't be like some former WBers now-artisans (not knife-makers) that got their starts here and then disappeared when they found financial success.
> 
> You belong to us sucker.


Or we could just tell him he is really good and an artisan and hope he goes somewhere else.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Getting there ... get the grinding marks out of the steel and show the polished finish of the steel. Easy for me to say I don't have to do all that hard and tedious work. I love watching your progress Tony. I just hope you won't be like some former WBers now-artisans (not knife-makers) that got their starts here and then disappeared when they found financial success.
> 
> You belong to us sucker.


Who'd wanna leave this bunch.......I'm new but enjoy the read'n and ya can have ya a dandy laugh here and there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

SENC said:


> Or we could just tell him he is really good and an artisan and hope he goes somewhere else.



Or we could convince his nemesis to go away so we can keep him and all be much happier . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

dooooh


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Or we could convince his nemesis to go away so we can keep him and all be much happier . . . .


Tony has been sending you CK, hasn't he?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm already an artist yeah one of those things you said

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 12, 2015)

All I can say is you are progressing a hell of a lot faster than I did  
I like the defined choil.
Your plunge lines are better.
Your edge thickness is more consistent 
All major improvements! 
Great job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Getting there ... get the grinding marks out of the steel and show the polished finish of the steel. Easy for me to say I don't have to do all that hard and tedious work. I love watching your progress Tony. I just hope you won't be like some former WBers now-artisans (not knife-makers) that got their starts here and then disappeared when they found financial success.
> 
> You belong to us sucker.


I was doing good until I got to the final grits and made some boo boos but I was to far in to try and change it so I just chalk another one up to learning and if Christmas recipients don't like them than Paxton will. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks good Tony. I am really like the shape you are getting on these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 12, 2015)

It looks good Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony thanks for all the views. I agree with Scott you are improving very quickly and this one is a big jump forward. I would recommend that on your next one that you round the front of the handle from the spine to the bottom of the knife. It will make your handle pop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony thanks for all the views. I agree with Scott you are improving very quickly and this one is a big jump forward. I would recommend that on your next one that you round the front of the handle from the spine to the bottom of the knife. It will make your handle pop.


Thanks. I cut out several of this design so look for more very similar. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> All I can say is you are progressing a hell of a lot faster than I did
> I like the defined choil.
> Your plunge lines are better.
> Your edge thickness is more consistent
> ...


But I can't get them sharp enough to cut hot butter. About ready to cut my losses and stick with pens. I suck at this


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

Well it isn't my heat treating this time. Lol. Had to test it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 13, 2015)

one handsome screw driver

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> one handsome screw driver


Yeah I wanted to see if the heat treat worked. I couldn't get it sharp. I'm stupid. Don't tell Henry I said that but ok well. I'll waste some wood and steel until I get the hang of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I wanted to see if the heat treat worked. I couldn't get it sharp. I'm stupid. Don't tell Henry I said that but ok well. I'll waste some wood and steel until I get the hang of it


grind down and make it shorter its still a looker

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> grind down and make it shorter its still a looker


I've been working on it sharpening different techniques. I can probably use it to pick my teeth when I'm through. Lol. Don't worry I have several like this now. Lol


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I've been working on it sharpening different techniques. I can probably use it to pick my teeth when I'm through. Lol. Don't worry I have several like this now. Lol


Whaddaya need it to be, Tony, about a quarter inch thick to fit and pick between those two teeth you got?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Whaddaya need it to be, Tony, about a quarter inch thick to fit and pick between those two teeth you got?


I've got three thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 13, 2015)

That one is better over all but you must spend more time on your finish grinding . Grind the blade to at least 400 grit, making sure you get ALL the scratches from the previous grit belt out before preceding to the next smaller grit belt. On the belly of the handle leave no scratches going across the tang, any scratches should be very fine or not at all and should run the length wise down the tang. Make sure the flats are flat and have no deep scratches that haven't been removed. The blade grind scratch pattern should be even and of the same grit. Take your time on this and your work will be first class in no time. By the way, if your going to break it, don't waste time and material putting a handle on it. Just saying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> That one is better over all but you must spend more time on your finish grinding . Grind the blade to at least 400 grit, making sure you get ALL the scratches from the previous grit belt out before preceding to the next smaller grit belt. On the belly of the handle leave no scratches going across the tang, any scratches should be very fine or not at all and should run the length wise down the tang. Make sure the flats are flat and have no deep scratches that haven't been removed. The blade grind scratch pattern should be even and of the same grit. Take your time on this and your work will be first class in no time. By the way, if your going to break it, don't waste time and material putting a handle on it. Just saying.


Thanks. Will work on that. Yeah I'm a dummy. I couldn't get it as sharp as I wanted it to be so I broke it to test my heat treat. Then I kept working on sharpening it and cut my finger. Lol. I need a bottle of patience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 14, 2015)

Tony you should take a close up of the break so we can look at the grain structure. Is it fine or large grain? How far did it bend before it broke? Also when heat treating you can burn out the tip if it gets over heated. You might think about heating up your tang first and then flipping it around to more uniformly bring the steel up to non magnetic.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony you should take a close up of the break so we can look at the grain structure. Is it fine or large grain? How far did it bend before it broke? Also when heat treating you can burn out the tip if it gets over heated. You might think about heating up your tang first and then flipping it around to more uniformly bring the steel up to non magnetic.


I tried but couldn't get a good picture. I will again this evening. It snapped right off. The first ones I was doing I was letting it get real bright orange and they would fold over. This one , after talking to Robert I moved it in and out and kept checking for non magnetic. It was before the bright orange I had been getting it.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

